# Victor Sinclair 10th Anniversary Robusto Cigar Review - Decent Cigar for the Price



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought a box of these guys from Cigarbid.com. The cigar is presented beautifully. I can rarely afford A. Fuentes so having a cedar wrapper at...

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair 10th Anniversary Robusto Cigar Review - Decent Cigar for the Price


----------

